# Adderall dosage very high.. Dangerous??



## FitLife (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello everyone! 
I have a slight concern about the dosage of Adderall I am being prescribed for ADHD. I am taking a* total of 190mg Adderall (30mg XR, 4 times daily and 10mg IR, 7 times daily)*. I have been on this dose for the past 4 months and I function well with it, but from what I have read this is a very high dosage.

*I'm concerned about my heart and the strain being put on it.* I have been strength training for the past 3 years, and recently transitioned into bodybuilding. Currently on a 5-day split of high volume training plus 2 mile run daily and 30 mins HIIT every morning in a fasted state. Also lots of work on the heavybag.

Any advice, information, opinions, experiences etc. would be very greatly appreciated 

ADDITIONAL INFO:
- Borderline Personality Disorder and Generalized Anxiety
- .5 mg Clonazepam, 5 times daily
- 1mg Abilify, once daily


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Any heart or blood vessel pain headache or headpressure? How your bloodpressure? No past history of smoking or alcohol abuse? If your under your bmi you may be okay. But sudden death is listed as a side effect. Amphetimines constrict the bloodvessel they increase the heart rate and make you feel cold. a cold body more prone too injuries. Exercise on amps puts alot more strain on the blood vessel and decreases there ability too relax this causes the potential for tears.


----------



## FitLife (Jul 5, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Any heart or blood vessel pain headache or headpressure? How your bloodpressure? No past history of smoking or alcohol abuse? If your under your bmi you may be okay. But sudden death is listed as a side effect. Amphetimines constrict the bloodvessel they increase the heart rate and make you feel cold. a cold body more prone too injuries. Exercise on amps puts alot more strain on the blood vessel and decreases there ability too relax this causes the potential for tears.


Occasional tension headaches. Blood pressure as of yesterday's reading was 137/68 (noted that it was taken about 1 hour after weight training). Not quite sure how to interpret that as good or bad based on dosage of adderall and level of physical activity. No alcohol or smoking. I'm 6'0 at 158 w/ 7% body fat. I have noticed my hands and feet occasionally have port circulation and feel cold. I really just don't want to drop dead one day during a workout or something, and most people cringe at the thought of taking my dosage on a daily basis so it has made me somewhat concerned.


----------



## maidahl (Jul 6, 2012)

ssssssssss


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Just watch your heart rate don't push your self too hard keep it at like 70-80% of your max take lots of breaks intervals are the best. stay hyderated. You seem too be in good condition. Just don't over do it. Is that your regular dosage? How are you able too sleep at night on such a high dose of adderall? Poor circulation is normal for any type of stim. It would be best too get your docters opinion on this.


----------



## FitLife (Jul 5, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Just watch your heart rate don't push your self too hard keep it at like 70-80% of your max take lots of breaks intervals are the best. stay hyderated. You seem too be in good condition. Just don't over do it. Is that your regular dosage? How are you able too sleep at night on such a high dose of adderall? Poor circulation is normal for any type of stim. It would be best too get your docters opinion on this.


That's the reason for switching to a bodybuildig-type regimen, strength training at 90%+ of max seemed like asking for trouble. I lift at 60-70% for higher volume now with adequate rest times usually 2 minutes. HAHA hydration.... I chug about 5-6 of those Poland spring gallons a day and wake up feeling like death by dehydration regardless. Yup, regular dosage every day, as for sleep the only thing probably allowing me to get any is the amount of physical stress I put on my body from all the training. I'll consult my regular doctor see what he thinks just to be safe. Thanks for the help mate.


----------



## FitLife (Jul 5, 2012)

tea111red said:


> Wow. Why up to such a high dosage when you have only been taking it for 4 months? It sounds like you could be on the way to developing CHF if you continue on this way. Be careful!


Strong ADHD. Very strong. Have tried just about every other option, all we're pretty much useless.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't even barely tolarate adderall or dexedrine anymore. I drank i smoked and im overweight abit i've taken other prescriptions drugs as well like antidepressants. They all made my bp too high i still worked out on adderall xr regardless i took 5 to 10mg like a year ago i was around 220lb my bp was around 150 /90 or higher. It made me too fatigue afterwards. But right now i just take a low dose of dex 2.5mg cr that even too much lol. Yeah this crap can make ya drink alot.


----------



## FitLife (Jul 5, 2012)

I know what you mean, that crash after the effects wear off. Haha the 30mg XR combined with 10mg IR wears off after two hours for me, hence the intermittent doses of 10 IR between the 40 doses. It's powerful stuff , even friends with adhd think I'm messing with them when they hear the dosage I'm on. I've always had a problem of adapting to dosages way too quickly to the point they are rendered useless, regardless of medicine. When I was on Wellbutrin I was up to 400mg daily as a 14 year old.. 

How often does sudden death really occur? It would be from heart failure right?


----------



## HarryHaller (Dec 23, 2011)

I would think that amount of adderall would wreak havoc on your moods and increase anxiety, no? That dose does seem really high, and so does the frequent use of benzos. I imagine there's a better, safer long-term option for your all around mental health. Also, significant anxiety can long like ADHD, which suggests you may want to treat that first and foremost (not with Adderall). I'll take it off your hands, though. : )


----------



## FitLife (Jul 5, 2012)

HarryHaller said:


> I would think that amount of adderall would wreak havoc on your moods and increase anxiety, no? That dose does seem really high, and so does the frequent use of benzos. I imagine there's a better, safer long-term option for your all around mental health. Also, significant anxiety can long like ADHD, which suggests you may want to treat that first and foremost (not with Adderall). I'll take it off your hands, though. : )


The abilify helps level me out, but ya I just take all those mood issues and channel them into my training  . Lol my psych had to write a letter to insurance to approve the number of pills monthly they were like the heck is going on with this kid?! I'll definitely see if there is a safer long-term solution, I don't want to end up with a fried brain :no


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

damn bro that's a crazy high dose, what state do you live in?


----------



## FitLife (Jul 5, 2012)

beaches09 said:


> damn bro that's a crazy high dose, what state do you live in?


Tell me about it haha. Dirty Jerz. (funny thing is, it's only Wasps for miles and miles lol)


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

*At any dose*

My doctor said I could go into Atrial fibrillation because of my hyperthyroidism. I have tremors and am tachycardic sometimes. I was at 195 P before a test a couple months ago. I withdrew from my LPN Program after 16 weeks and turned in a letter of appeal yesterday to retake the class next year while being treated for ADHD and after Hyperthermia.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

FitLife said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have a slight concern about the dosage of Adderall I am being prescribed for ADHD. I am taking a* total of 190mg Adderall (30mg XR, 4 times daily and 10mg IR, 7 times daily)*. I have been on this dose for the past 4 months and I function well with it, but from what I have read this is a very high dosage.
> 
> *I'm concerned about my heart and the strain being put on it.* I have been strength training for the past 3 years, and recently transitioned into bodybuilding. Currently on a 5-day split of high volume training plus 2 mile run daily and 30 mins HIIT every morning in a fasted state. Also lots of work on the heavybag.
> ...


You can damage your autonomic nervous system.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Like people said, keep an eye on your blood pressure and resting heart rate. If you really are drinking 5-6 gallons of water a day, you HAVE to make sure you're eating. Hyper-hydration should be taken seriously, and can occur even if you're dehydrated (depends on how diluted your electrolytes are).

The neurotoxicity of adderall is pretty low, but at that dose, long term use will probably result in some dopamine receptor down-regulation. Are you taking breaks at all?

Not sure how you got yourself to 190mg, but if it happened in 4 months, something tells me the benefits you see aren't therapeutic, but represent a high that requires a huge dose due to tolerance. Multiple studies have been done to find the right therapeutic dose and none have found that a dose above 60-90mg/day provide any more benefit.

Also, what doctor in their right mind would prescribe you this much?

With such a high dose, exercise in addition is probably a horrible idea. The fact that you're doing bodybuilding...well...if you're worried about the strain you're putting on your heart, you should be. This isn't like the media pumping out nonsense stories about how kids will likely drop dead if they take adderall. It is very likely that you are doing irreparable damage to your heart. You should try to bring your dosage down.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

When I was on Zoloft I was prescribed 200 mg / 3 times a day. I took it once or twice a day.


----------

